# buy ants online



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Do anyone know of a website that sells ants for colonies. I want to try to culture some ants.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

*leafcutter colonies*

This is not what you're looking for and of course it's a UK site--they seem to have so many different things! But your post reminded me of this link and I thought some of the board members might find it interesting.

http://www.easyinsects.co.uk/site/content/view/12/1/

I note that now they don't seem to have the ants for sale. They did a year or so ago when I first bookmarked them.

--Diane


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are in the USA it is illegal to ship ant queens across state borders without APHIS permits. 
There is a book called Journey to the Ants that has good culture information in it so you can collect your own ants. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

*germans*

http://www.antstore.biz/de/shop01/ its in germany so i dont know if they would ship to the USA.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Well I guess I'm going to have to collect the ants myself. I am just going to look for a queen ant when the mating flight ants is around the ant colonies.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

stevendart14 said:


> Well I guess I'm going to have to collect the ants myself. I am just going to look for a queen ant when the mating flight ants is around the ant colonies.


Check this website for ideas and forums. I had another link, but can't find it. Will post it if I come across it. It might be late in the season to find queens above ground depending on where you are. The consensus seems to be that tearing up an ant hill is not recommended but that harvesting by flipping over rocks and logs is a good way to go during breeding season:

http://myrmecology.info/portal/news.php

Seems that a lot of folks start colonies in old tennis ball containers.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

i found this site http://www.cricketfarm.com after you go to the side look on the left hand side and click where it says insect breeding kits and it sell an ant hill. from what i read you buy the ant hill and you get an ant certificate. you mail it out and they ship you the ants. Dont know what kind of ants it is. im kinda tempted to buy it but i shall see. Hope this help


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They sell big harvester ants with the ant kits which would probably kill the frogs and they do not include a queen. 

One of the old style ways to collect a colony is to place a wooden form over the colony you want to collect most of the base has some kind of mesh or something else to allow you to place a substrate in the box and then pick it up. 
Over the course of several weeks you fill the box with soil/mulch and allow the ants to move up into the new layers. After the move up into the box the whole thing is picked up and moved into the new container...

Ed


----------

